# 1 dx focus limited @ f5.6



## jaomul (Feb 18, 2012)

Just read an article last night on the D4 and of course it bashed the 1dx. I didn't realise the focus system was less so the the existing 1d and 1ds systems. It is about 6 grand to expensive for me so I am curios, will this put you off if your a pro buyer who regularly uses teleconverters etc. It seems to be a mistake to downgrade the f8 focus ability on this camera unless newer firmwire can sort it out


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2012)

It seems really odd to build a sporty fullframe camera body with lower MP and then cap its AF to f5.6 - esp considering one of the big draws to the 1D line for many sports and wildlife photographers has been the ability to put teleconverters onto big lenses and still retain auto focus (e.g 1.4TC on a 600mm).

I know a lot have complained about this change and can't fathom why Canon have decided to take this approach with regard to the AF - I suspect many will start taping pins on the TCs or using non-reporting 3rd party ones if they go for the 1DX. That said its totally a software side limit - if Canon wanted to they could firmwire patch it out (that said Canon typically don't like giving out updates in firmwire - about the only time I've ever seen a camera actually get a decent firmwire update for adding/changing features was the video changes for the 5DMII)


----------



## jaomul (Feb 18, 2012)

Ya it does seem like a step back as not to many will want to spend so much on a camera and TCs etc to go taping pins. The article I read was on the new "olympics" cameras (d4/1dx), so in this context I think focussing @ f8 will be a big factor into how well this new model sells on release


----------

